# Re-imagineering the skeletal helmsman



## Dr. TerrorEyes

Hey,nice job on the helmsman!! Can you send show a close-up of his face?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## halloween71

GREAT PROP.


----------



## moonchildani

Awesome prop ~ Im doing POTC 2010 ~ this inspires me to go way out on the lawn scene. Thanks


----------

